# Dzelži / Hardware >  Vajadzīgs padoms

## Dovjatinsh

Respektīvi vakar čoms atveda kastes ar detaļām un 3 korpusiem. Salikām visu kā nākas, startējam datoru - power switch reağē tikai uz datora izslēgšanu. Kad pievienoju datoru strāvai - ieslēdzu barošanas bloku uzreiz kaste startējas - ekrāns melns, pat signāls nepienāk. Kas varētu būt pie vainas?

----------


## flybackmaster

Ekrānam nepienāk strāva, kontaktdakša vainīga, vai arī videokarte vai BIOS čupā

----------


## Dovjatinsh

drīzāk jau bios, jo pārbaudījām uz 2 strādājošiem monitoriem, kā var BIOS pāršūt?

----------


## Dovjatinsh

update - nomainīju bios bateriju, tagad varu gan ieslēgt, gan izslēgt ar pogu, bet ekrānā nekas nenotiek...

----------


## Isegrim

Iespraud _slotā_ citu, saderīgu grafikas karti!

----------


## pilots

Labdien!


Portatīvā datora mātesplatei radušies mehāniski bojājumi vairākiem celiņiem.


Lūdzu sakiet, kur un kādās naudās to varētu atrisināt?


Paldies jau iepriekš!

----------


## defender

Viena maza nianse -man līdzīgi bija,bet 100% biju pārliecināts ka  PC darbojās -izrādijas man monitors digitālais to analogais-iepriekšejaic pc  bija uz  analogo caur VGA,ko piekabinaj tam  bija pieslegts caur DVI tur ar bija  vaina uz moni  poga ko uzspiežot atrod vajadzīgo signālu!
Domajau tavā  vareanta vaig tiktiešam citu videni - ja pat ir  veca  uz PCI slota pārbaudīt.....ja signals ienāk tad nebus bios...Vel kadreiz ja ir integrēta+AGP vai kas tev tur  express... izprove abus moška  biosa  uzstādijumi nostartējusies pa cik  COMS bač bija svaka ..,.

----------


## defender

Labdien!


Portatīvā datora mātesplatei radušies mehāniski bojājumi vairākiem celiņiem.


Lūdzu sakiet, kur un kādās naudās to varētu atrisināt?


Paldies jau iepriekš!




Riigas  servisos ne mazak par 30+uz augšu,vaig nest pie kāda privātā kas to izdarīs  līdz 20...skatoties kas un kā,vai maz  vērts...Katrā ziņa uz pusi lētāk ja tik tiešam tikai darbs....

----------


## pilots

Ir tā, ka skaidri zinu, viss darbojās iepriekš.
Vienu reizi jaucu, lai nomainītu klaveni un skaļruņus.
Saliku visu kopā, nestrādāja touchpad.
Jaucot vēlreiz aprāvās vienai korpusa skrūvei galviņa, daudz maz prātīgi to centos atskrūvēt, bet sanāca nedaudz traumēt mātesplati.
Sākumā, kad neredzēju defektu un nebiju izņēmis plati, centos glābties caur BIOS, bet tas uz monitora nereaģē. Protams, pastāv iespēja, ka kaut ko nepareizi biju ekstraktojis, nekad neko no šī nebiju darījis.

Cik es saprotu, tur tomēr ir pārrāvums kaut kur. Un atrisinot šo jautājumu, salikt atpakaļ un palaist BIOS, ja nepieciešams es varētu.

Varbūt kāds var izpalīdzēt ar kontaktiem?
Ir vajadzīga tā kaste strādājam.

----------


## spoks

Tos celiņus varu salodēt,ja cits nekas nav traumēts.

----------


## pilots

> Tos celiņus varu salodēt,ja cits nekas nav traumēts.


 Spoks šodien celiņus pārlodēja.
Liels paldies viņam!

Kompi saliku atpakaļ, viss darbojas godam.

----------


## kriss77

Kā tik smalku kaut ko var salodēt? 
Tur laikam jābūt baigam profam...

----------


## spoks

Liekam zem mikroskopa un lodējam.

----------

